# Need recommendations for an electrician in the Gulf Shores area



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

The wiring on my dock was damaged in the recent storm and i need to have some repairs done.Any recommendations on agood electrician that services that area?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

If it's just the wiring, get a Fluke Meter for voltage and continuity checks, some wire-strippers, basic hand tools, appropriate gauge wiring, splices and/or wire connector caps, and do it yourself. Of course, kill the power going to your dock before you start anything.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

I had Igor Subert do some work on my lift but he subbed the motor installation to Rusty at KDR Services. Igor said to mention his name if you call Rusty since it's his direct cell number. 251-747-0134


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Mike Shotts is a great marine electrician and a great guy. 1-205-222-6969


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Tommy Robinson, Summerdale. 747-3198


----------

